
Free Wi-Fi for everyone - mirap
http://wific.net/en/
======
Piskvorrr
A shared database of passwords. Pretty nice app - of questionable legality,
alas.

ToS states: "User, a person using application Wifič, by adding Wifi agrees
that he is owner of this Wifi."

App itself is built around violating this (voting whether the owner has
entered the correct password? Riiiight).

